# Ki van zárva, hogy télen bárki is beleessen a vízbe.



## angeloegabri

Good morning to everyone 

I found the following text:

"Úgy látszik, visszavonhatatlanul vége a balatoni szezonnak. A mentőöveket is bevették már a tó partjáról. Az életmentés csak a nyárra vonatkozik. Ki van zárva, hogy télen bárki is beleessen a vízbe."

Now I have the following question:

Am I right or wrong if I say that the phrase "[Ki van zárva,] hogy télen bárki is beleessen a vízbe" should have a question-mark at its end?

(I mean:  without question-mark, I can't find any reading intonation of that phrase.)

Can someone help me?

angeloegabri


----------



## AndrasBP

angeloegabri said:


> Am I right or wrong if I say that the phrase "[Ki van zárva,] hogy télen bárki is beleessen a vízbe" should have a question-mark at its end?


The phrase is okay. It is not a question but an ironic statement.


----------



## angeloegabri

Thank you very much for your answer, AndrasBP 
Now,  I understand,  it's ironic,  but what I don't understand is how a Hungarian "feels" that phrase.
I thought that "hogy" in this case meant "how": so for me with a question-mark everything was easy.
Without question-mark, where does the voice make a pause?


----------



## AndrasBP

angeloegabri said:


> I thought that "hogy" in this case meant "how"


No, "hogy" is a conjuction here (= "that").
"Ki van zárva, hogy..." means "there's no way that..." or "it's impossible that..." (literally, "it's excluded that").



angeloegabri said:


> Without question-mark, where does the voice make a pause?


There might be a short pause after "zárva" (where the comma is ).


----------



## angeloegabri

Oh AndrasBP, thank you very, very much! 
"Ki van zárva, hogy ...." = "it's excluded that ....", and "hogy" here is a conjunction!
And the pause is where there is the comma! 
This evening I am eating happier (in a few minutes) and I owe it to you!


----------



## francisgranada

angeloegabri said:


> Am I right or wrong if I say that the phrase "[Ki van zárva,] hogy télen bárki is beleessen a vízbe" should have a question-mark at its end?


Agreeing with AndasBP,  I'd  like to add that the phrase "Ki van zárva, hogy télen bárki is beleessen a vízbe *?*" (with a question-mark at the end) would be a normal, idiomatic question.

(it works similarly also in your mother tongue. Constatation: "È escluso che qualcuno cada nell'acqua." Question: "È escluso che qualcuno cada nell'acqua *?*"  Il verbo "beleessen" è al congiuntivo ugualmente come "cada" in italiano)


----------



## angeloegabri

Good day, francisgranada! 
And thank you for what you added about the possibility of a question-mark at the phrase's end in case of a normal question-phrase.
As well as for the Italian explanations 
Thank you very, very much!


----------

